
Show HN: Sketch/PSD to HTML for a flat monthly price - balapa
http://unsketch.io
======
balapa
Hey friends,

I have read success stories for unlimited design services such as ManyPixels
or DesignPickle. I believe the same concept can be applied in the development
field.

However, I don't think unlimited coding service will work for my case. So,
instead of unlimited, I use quotas for clients to use per month. The client
will be able to order limited number of HTML pages per month.

I'm looking forward to see if people are willing to user this service. Please
ask me anything if you have any questions.

